# Scene Collection Manager



## Exeldro (Dec 27, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Scene Collection Manager - Allows you to filter, backup and restore Scene Collections



> Scene Collection Manger plugin for OBS studio.
> Allows you to filter, backup and restore Scene Collections.
> The Scene Collection Manager can be found in the Tools menu when correctly installed.
> View attachment 78392
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 29, 2021)

Exeldro updated Scene Collection Manager with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> add portable mode support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ShojiVR (Jan 2, 2022)

OBS should add this plugin as built in feature


----------



## storytellers (Jan 2, 2022)

Speaking of collections, at this point I just want an Exeldro Plugin Bundle, there's so many essentials of theirs.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 11, 2022)

Exeldro, Thank You so much for this plugin! You're Da Man!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 11, 2022)

Exeldro updated Scene Collection Manager with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.3



> Add multi select support for removing scene collections and backups
> View attachment 78965



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ajeitler (Jan 19, 2022)

Plugin looks amazing, but on MacOS 12.1 with OBS 27.1.3 it does not show any scene collections :-(.
Do I have to create scenes and collections in the manager or is it supposed to show pre-existing collections on first use?
The plugin would make my life much easier.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 20, 2022)

@ajeitler it should show existing scene collections. Does Mac store them in a totally different place?


----------



## ajeitler (Jan 20, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @ajeitler it should show existing scene collections. Does Mac store them in a totally different place?


On MacOS OBS seems to store the scene collections in *~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/basic/scenes*


----------



## ajeitler (Jan 20, 2022)

Source Copy, by the way, works pretty fine and shows all scenes and sources on my Macs.
Tested the scene collection manager on two Macs so far, same result :-/.


----------



## ajeitler (Jan 20, 2022)

Hm... if I add a now collection via the manager, it shows up in the OBS list of collections, and OBS switches to the new collection as it should be. Returning to the manager, no collections shown...


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 20, 2022)

It has also been my experience that their is no list in the manager on Mac OS High Sierra, but  they are stored! It was a fantastic feeling to be able to load them back in after I deleted OBS due to some crashing issues and stuff!  It would be nice to see them listed, but it works! Thanks as always Exeldro!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 25, 2022)

Exeldro updated Scene Collection Manager with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.4



> Add custom backup folder option
> View attachment 79510



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Jonathanl (Jan 28, 2022)

I downloaded the “Scenes Collection” app from Obsproject.com, for MacOS into the Downloads folder of my MacMini. Unfortunatelly, my computer will not let me unzip/open up and install the scenes Collection package.   Instead it an error message pops up saying it “cannot be opened because it is from an unidentified developer.” Please advise how to upload this program into my Obs tools. Many thanks!


----------



## Jonathanl (Jan 28, 2022)

Just to summarize and hopefully be more clear... as mentioned above, I've downloaded this great Scene Collections Manager, and once I'm in OBS I highlight the scene collection I want to work with, then click tools and in the dropdown menu click Scene collection Manager... but my scene Collections on the left side of the Pop-Up is blank!  How do I populate this side with my scene collections, so that I can then back up these scene collections? Please advise.  Perhaps I did not install and save my Scene Collection Manager plugin within the correct folder on my Mac Hard Drive????  Not sure. I just hit install and let the system install it in side whatever folder it automatically installs into. Please help.


....twenty minute slater, my scene collections have magically populated and are now visible! :)  It seems that my current Scene collections just needed time to upload into the Scene Collections Manager plugin. :)  Phew!!


----------



## sadbuttrue (Feb 1, 2022)

Jonathanl said:


> Just to summarize and hopefully be more clear... as mentioned above, I've downloaded this great Scene Collections Manager, and once I'm in OBS I highlight the scene collection I want to work with, then click tools and in the dropdown menu click Scene collection Manager... but my scene Collections on the left side of the Pop-Up is blank!  How do I populate this side with my scene collections, so that I can then back up these scene collections? Please advise.  Perhaps I did not install and save my Scene Collection Manager plugin within the correct folder on my Mac Hard Drive????  Not sure. I just hit install and let the system install it in side whatever folder it automatically installs into. Please help.



I have exactly the same issue. I am running OBS 27.1.3, Scene Collection Manager 0.0.4 on macOS 10.15.7,  Catalina.


----------



## IGA (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm curious. How does this enhance the Scene Collection Export/Import options already available natively in OBS? It it simply a nicer UI to look at?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 30, 2022)

Exeldro updated Scene Collection Manager with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.5



> export scene collection including local files in he structure they are in your scene collection
> View attachment 83097



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## lindenkron (May 1, 2022)

Does 0.0.5 local file backup come with the option to turn it off? Some bigger scenes with large 1080p things might duplicate a lot of data necessarily/unwanted.


----------



## Exeldro (May 1, 2022)

@lindenkron the backup does not copy the local files, only the export option. If you want to export without local files you can use the version that is build into OBS.


----------



## lindenkron (May 1, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @lindenkron the backup does not copy the local files, only the export option. If you want to export without local files you can use the version that is build into OBS.


Ah, splendid! Was a little nervous adding it thinking it would automatically start backing up a ton of files. :)


----------



## TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA (May 3, 2022)

Trying to get this to work.  I am on a Mac but when I go to the plugin it is blank and not picking up my scene collections.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Scene Collection Manager with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.6



> fix importing scene collection scripts



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Light Slinger (Jun 4, 2022)

It's not work in Mac. Please fix it


----------



## dighawaii (Jun 5, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Scene Collection Manager with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.0.5
> 
> ...


This is amazing!


----------



## samcleve01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Has anyone other than Jonathanl stumbled upon the trick to get it to work in Mac? The Scene Collection section, which Exeldro says should auto-populate, is completely blank. I’m on macOS 12.4 (Monterey) and OBS 27.2.4.


----------



## samcleve01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> It has also been my experience that their is no list in the manager on Mac OS High Sierra, but  they are stored! It was a fantastic feeling to be able to load them back in after I deleted OBS due to some crashing issues and stuff!  It would be nice to see them listed, but it works! Thanks as always Exeldro!


I'm struggling to understand what you are describing. How are you working with the plugin and backing up and/or exporting scene collections if "there is no list in the manager"? Seriously I'd love to get it to work on my Mac, even with workarounds, and any advice you could offer would be great.


----------



## Want To Learn (Aug 4, 2022)

samcleve01 said:


> I'm struggling to understand what you are describing. How are you working with the plugin and backing up and/or exporting scene collections if "there is no list in the manager"? Seriously I'd love to get it to work on my Mac, even with workarounds, and any advice you could offer would be great.


samcleve01 , Well first of all, please make sure you installed it properly. Most likely you did as Exeldro uses an installer which I am grateful for. If you have OBS open you will see the top menus that go across the Mac. #1 Via the built in scene collections export that scene that you had created in that menu (If you haven't, save it in a name that you like.) The name you just created will be at the bottom of that menu.  #2  Import that name you created and the extension should be .json. into Exeldro's scene collection manager found in the tools menu then back it up. I know this is the long way, but I haven't done this in a while so I forgot....oh! when you're looking for that file to import it should appear when you open up the import of scene collections manager, but sometimes it doesn't. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Dainslaif (Aug 14, 2022)

This addon does not appear to work with the Windows version 28 beta that recently came out (at least, not the portable zip version - I haven't tested it with the full install).  It works fine with the latest non-beta (27.2.4).


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Scene Collection Manager with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.8



> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DieNeueUnterschicht (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi, really nice plugin - will there also be a Linux Version for the v28 release?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 2, 2022)

@DieNeueUnterschicht Linux version should be available now.


----------



## CodeYan (Sep 20, 2022)

Can you please add a feature to keep only N recent versions?


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Sep 30, 2022)

I have a problem, i pressed on switch button and that makes my scene empty, is there a way to restore it? Because i go on appdata etc but backup is the same of the "new" file


----------



## TonySnark (Oct 15, 2022)

For some reason, I just can't get this to show up in the Tools menu. I have no idea what's wrong. I have tripled checked that all the files are in place. Even redownloaded the whole thing and replaced them. No matter what, it just doesn't seem to load into my OBS. I'm running 27.2.4 on Windows 10. I have tons of other plugins installed working fine and am at my wit's end. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 15, 2022)

@TonySnark for OBS 27 you need version 0.0.6 or lower of the plugin 





						Scene Collection Manager - History
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## TonySnark (Oct 16, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @TonySnark for OBS 27 you need version 0.0.6 or lower of the plugin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, thank you very much!


----------



## Fearandil (Nov 2, 2022)

No Scenes list on Mac M1


----------



## r3dd3vil (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello Exeldro, i've noticed that the plugin don't recover the show transition and hide transition settings of a source. Is this a general problem or it's only for me?


----------

